

30M people in the world are watching video gamers compete for £32,000 - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/gfinitys-esports-tournaments-draw-30-million-viewers-online-2015-6

======
maxims
[http://dota2.prizetrac.kr/international2015](http://dota2.prizetrac.kr/international2015)

